# Range Report - Taurus PT 1911



## IvanTheTerrible (Feb 7, 2012)

Good day all,

I picked up my first 1911 the first part of March. I love this gun. It is the most accurate that I have. My range ammunition is Federal Champion 230 grain FMJ from Walmart.

I got my CPL last October and bought my first Taurus (a PT 111) shortly after that. I had not shot a handgun since my military days 20 years ago. Even though these targets might indicate I have not lost many skills in 20 years, I hope to get better.

15 feet (homemade target)










21 feet









21 Feet









21 feet









50 feet (10 shots)









50 feet









50 feet


----------



## Mbulger (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had my 1911 Taurus for a year now and couldn't be happier with it. It shoots straight and functions perfectly.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice. I have owned a few Taurus pistols and one revolver in the past, and except for one, they all ran fine for me. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Dude i wouldnt want you shootin at me. I hope to get close to this good.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats...fine shooting....JJ


----------

